# League of Legends?



## Krondizzel (Jan 19, 2013)

Who's all down on that?


----------



## Saldaw (Jan 19, 2013)

Dota twoooooooooooooo


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

Most definitely play LOL


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

Saldaw said:


> Dota twoooooooooooooo


im with you on that one.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been on fire. 300 kills : 8 deaths. You can't mess with my Xin Zhao


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

playing bot or p2p?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> playing bot or p2p?


Pvp. I'm running a 8:1 K/D ratio today alone. Even pros are skurrred.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Shit ppl nerd out on it like me! Add me

The Fatalii


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Shit ppl nerd out on it like me! Add me
> 
> The Fatalii


Done. Shouldn't be hard to figure me out.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Your name isnt familiar to me

Ahh joined in nov. Thats why. Unless you had a banned acct?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Your name isnt familiar to me
> 
> Ahh joined in nov. Thats why. Unless you had a banned acct?


I literally just added you. Kronslauuughhht is my acct.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 3, 2013)

No i meant your name on here. You new?

Ill add ya when i hop on =]


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

You're asking me if I'm new? You haven't been around much have you?


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You're asking me if I'm new? You haven't been around much have you?


not at all, timewasmoney has been here for ages actually.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah old acct is banned m8 =D


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Yeah old acct is banned m8 =D


Oh man, bummer, I'm about to be in that club ask sunni!

Well time, nice to meetcha. Xin Zhao master here


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> not at all, timewasmoney has been here for ages actually.


Gotcha, didn't know he had a different account. I'm thinkin, I have 3,400 posts, he has 34 and he's asking me if I'm new. I was a bit confused lol!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Gotcha, didn't know he had a different account. I'm thinkin, I have 3,400 posts, he has 34 and he's asking me if I'm new. I was a bit confused lol!!!!!!


understandable


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> understandable


So.. I tried to get the dota2 download.. and.. you have to pay for that? Whhyyyyyyyyyyyyy. League is freeeeee!

So I meant to ask you sunni, is it worth the 30 bucks to play dota 2 over the free version of league and if so why?


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

i have 5 free game keys for dota 2..


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have 5 free game keys for dota 2..


And none for me. I know. 

I also.. have a question about cooking with can so can you keep an eye out for that thread?


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Didnt know dohtah 2 costed money

Valve stahp!


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

it does, but honestly my friends friend bought the game, sent my friend a free dota 2 game, then friend got 5 dota 2 game keys, so then gave one ot me, now i have 5 free dots 2 games...i mean its 30$ but they most likely do not make any money off it


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> it does, but honestly my friends friend bought the game, sent my friend a free dota 2 game, then friend got 5 dota 2 game keys, so then gave one ot me, now i have 5 free dots 2 games...i mean its 30$ but they most likely do not make any money off it


dota2 is inferior!!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

Screen name-Gogglebeard,hit me up sometime kron


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 4, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Screen name-Gogglebeard,hit me up sometime kron


Will do man.


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 4, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Yeah old acct is banned m8 =D


Only badasses get banned from a site discusing illegal drugs


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Only badasses get banned from a site discusing illegal drugs


What are you implying?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 4, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Screen name-Gogglebeard,hit me up sometime kron


added you, look for me.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> added you, look for me.



gotcha mang!


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 6, 2013)

OMFG This new ranking system is a big ass headache. Fucking got to Bronze 4 and got paired up with afkers and feeders for 3 straight games and got demoted. This afkers need a day ban every time they go afk. Freaking ridiculous!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

I got 2 pentakills, 2 quadras, and 3 triples. 1-1 (first death score), 7-2 (second death score), 30-2 (23 kill streak) 

level 1 boots
upgrade to movement 2/5
dagger (building to trinforce)
zeal (building to trinforce)
sheen (building to trinforce)
trinforce
dagger (building to zephyr)
dagger (building to zephyr)
stinger (building to zephyr)
zyphyr
boot upgrade +15
bf sword (build to thirster)
bloodthirster
bf sword (build to thirster)
bloodthirster
brutalizer (build to black cleaver)
end game
(would have ended at black cleaver)


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

wouldnt it just be easier to print screen the image instead of taking photos of it?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> wouldnt it just be easier to print screen the image instead of taking photos of it?


................................


yes.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

krondizzel said:


> ................................
> 
> 
> Yes.


lol ................


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol ................


HUsh... hsuhs hsuhs shuushh hush. 

Sunni: 1 Kron: 0


----------



## smokeenkush (Jun 12, 2013)

waddup krondizzle.. I just started this rollitup profile today so sorry for posting here as oppse to sending a message or something I was wondering if u could gimme some advice on how to pass a piss test, im 280 and I got three weeks all of wich I plan to stop smoking.....please help


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

smokeenkush said:


> waddup krondizzle.. I just started this rollitup profile today so sorry for posting here as oppse to sending a message or something I was wondering if u could gimme some advice on how to pass a piss test, im 280 and I got three weeks all of wich I plan to stop smoking.....please help


krondizzle has been banned for months.


----------



## smokeenkush (Jun 13, 2013)

cool thanks


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

REVIVE THREAD

Summoner name: ClubEm

ADD MEEEE


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

installing, add you as a referral unclereemis


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> installing, add you as a referral unclereemis


for real? Thank you :3 so you haven't played before huh?


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> for real? Thank you :3 so you haven't played before huh?


no, never heard of it. just installed, now it's updating...


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

OMG IM GOING TO PLAY WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

there's teams, right? maybe you guys can help me figure out how to get started. update is at 40%


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> there's teams, right? maybe you guys can help me figure out how to get started. update is at 40%


im terrible at the game......TERRIBLE


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

:3:3


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

if you guys have a good headset we can join my wow guilds vent to chat


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

When you guys wanna plai


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

i don't at the moment, might be able to find one monday..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> When you guys wanna plai


i'll be ready after the upload finishes, looks like that'll take a little more than an hour...


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

yeah I use my laptop mic with earbuds... So its not terrible, but there's slight static. Probably gets annoying after a while hah


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

oh god..i have this


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> yeah I use my laptop mic with earbuds... So its not terrible, but there's slight static. Probably gets annoying after a while hah


i could probably do that


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

*drools*

but yeah I mean.. If you guys wanna hear static the whole time.. Its not my call since I won't be the one putting up with it.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> *drools*
> 
> but yeah I mean.. If you guys wanna hear static the whole time.. Its not my call since I won't be the one putting up with it.


and this


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> *drools*
> 
> but yeah I mean.. If you guys wanna hear static the whole time.. Its not my call since I won't be the one putting up with it.


i doubt it would bother me. i'll be a total noob though... looks like fun


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> and this


 @[email protected] this def calls for swirly eyes @[email protected]


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

vent is push to talk so we'd only hear it when hes talking


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> @[email protected] this def calls for swirly eyes @[email protected]


haha, yeah im a bit of a hardcore gaming nerd. but LoL i just hate how toxic the player base is...but if all three of us are playing it should be fun


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

btw mines 80% done...i got beast internet lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> vent is push to talk so we'd only hear it when hes talking


do you have to download it?


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> btw mines 80% done...i got beast internet lol


55%


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> do you have to download it?


yeah its small though


cat of curiosity said:


> 55%


yeah and you started before me


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha, yeah im a bit of a hardcore gaming nerd. but LoL i just hate how toxic the player base is...but if all three of us are playing it should be fun


ngl. I like to talk mild shit from time to time in all chat. Hahaha its a part of me


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

im also playing wow atm and streaming videos...whats your internet like cat?


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

k mines done


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

you can add me to friends Sunnitokes


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> im also playing wow atm and streaming videos...whats your internet like cat?


i have bsl, i mean dsl...


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

65%


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

1% per minute, gogogogogo


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

79%


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

Mm.. Gonna make some noms then while we wait.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> 79%


damn boy your internet is slowwwwwwwww


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> damn boy your internet is slowwwwwwwww


no shit, it gets annoying...


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> no shit, it gets annoying...


I feel you, it seems about the same as mine.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

93% lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

frozen at 99%... grrrr


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

Welp guys, I don't think I'll be able to play any tonight. This took a lil longer than I hoped ;P I'm supposed to drop in at a friends college grad party tonight so I better go do that. No worries though, we'll play soon


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 18, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Welp guys, I don't think I'll be able to play any tonight. This took a lil longer than I hoped ;P I'm supposed to drop in at a friends college grad party tonight so I better go do that. No worries though, we'll play soon


i finally got it working, lets set a time...


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i finally got it working, lets set a time...


whats your game name ill add u as a friend


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> whats your game name ill add u as a friend


keyboard goofed on me, it's CatOfCuriosit, like my user name was here on the first day of the new site


----------



## vro (Jun 24, 2014)

who here is still playing this game


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 24, 2014)

i am, but i suck.... o.0


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 24, 2014)

vro said:


> who here is still playing this game


i get slaughtered every round...


----------



## vro (Jun 24, 2014)

okay me to im only level 25!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 24, 2014)

vro said:


> okay me to im only level 25!


i have to cook supper, but i'll give you my username after. down for a few matches in a few hours? i think i'd suck less if i had some poeple on my team who are actually on my side...


----------



## vro (Jun 24, 2014)

yea i have to go to the store now anyways


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 24, 2014)

vro said:


> yea i have to go to the store now anyways


add meh, ClubEm is the name.


----------

